# Silverado Hybrid?



## Cab 27 (Jan 25, 2011)

Is anyone out there using a Silverado Hybrid for plowing? I would be interested in any input about performance, maintenance, mileage, etc. Thanks


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

That sounds like a horrible idea. Have you driven one? If you are stopped for more than about 5 seconds or so the engine shuts off. It's like driving a golf cart


----------



## jklawn&Plow (Jan 8, 2011)

and here it is, works quite well grooming those sand traps


----------



## Rico T. (Feb 10, 2011)

All sarcasm and joking aside, is there a legit answer here? At first glance, I would think it'd be a bad idea because the battery runs the vehicle below 30 mph, BUT the 4WD model still has a towing capacity of 5,900 lbs. That being said, I can't see why pushing snow would be any harder on the thing than towing that much weight...

Has anyone actually had hands-on experience trying this?


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

My mother has a Tahoe Hybrid and while I have never plowed with one it does have plenty of power taking off. It gets excellent milage and may workout fine.


----------



## jklawn&Plow (Jan 8, 2011)

If the batteries become discharged while driving will it switch over to gas only? Might be in the owners manual.


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

Its a hybrid. Runs on batteries when the current draw is below a pre-programmed threshold at which point it'll fire up the gas motor. Floor the loud pedal and it might roll a couple feet on electric and then it'll start the engine. I bet it works just fine...probably decent for plowing actually since it has better weight distribution unladen than a regular half ton.


----------



## Cab 27 (Jan 25, 2011)

I have some experience with hybrids. I understand it's less macho to use less gas, but they typically work very well. They have better power at low speeds, are heavier and run on gas when batteries are low. I wonder about the toll plowing takes on a tranny, and whether these trannies are more expensive to replace or more delicate.


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

IIRC the electric motors are either at the wheel generators or are simply inline with the transmission input or output, depending on the design. I think the transmissions are more or less standard, aren't they?


----------



## KSikkema (Oct 7, 2008)

Depends on the year of silverado. The early ones did not provide any motive power at all only for A/C, power steering and 110 volt outlets I believe. later models do actually provide motive power and get better mileage driving down the road. But I've no experience plowing with them. The early ones will also shut the engine off at idle in gear ( at a stop sign for example) to conserve fuel. They were a joke really but I believe that from 08 and up they are better and actually do get better mileage.


----------



## rph802 (Jan 23, 2010)

I currently am running a 2008 1500 LTZ with Fisher HT. I'm only plowing my own driveway and maybe a buddy's if his truck has issues. I am firmly in the weekender category for any truck use you can think off and do use it for some daily commuting. Needless to say, this $4 a gallon crap is getting old fast and cant wait to get my motorcycles registered and on the road for the summer. That said I came across an ad for a new on the lot 2010 hybrid model. My question is similar to the OP's. Can the wiring and controls even be run into the engine bay?? Is there freaking room in there? Never seen the insides so Im clueless. Isnt there a transmission setting for gas only operation such as one would use for high power applications as towing and plowing that essentially bypasses the hybrid engine so as to not "stress it out"?? Or is this just one of those things that looks great on paper to an engineer but is fairly useless in the real world??? 

This could be a pretty decent deal on the truck for me but if I cant plow with the dang thing then I have no use for it and will either keep my current rig (which I am very fond of and have had zero problems with) or say f&^* it and get a Subaru and pay my neighbor to plow


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

If you would like that warranty obliterated on your non-plow prep, 300 volts on board, crew cab, then please, feel free to do so.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Sounds like all but one of you have never driven a hybrid. They drive fine. Without being intimately familiar with the driveline in these trucks, it would be difficult to answer the question accurately.

One consideration that comes to mind is the weight factor. I don't know how much usable payload there is for the front axle.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Rico T.;1269646 said:


> BUT the 4WD model still has a towing capacity of 5,900 lbs. That being said, I can't see why pushing snow would be any harder on the thing than towing that much weight...?


Well most obviously a trailer has wheels, the resistance is far below that of a snow pile.

The 1HY seems capable but Chevy is whom you need to be asking this question.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

I would NOT want to spend the money and be the first to debug this approach for plowing. Electric motors have bearings, heat up and stress out as torque and resistance increase. With towing they are considering free moving wheels. With plowing you can guarantee the wheels will be loaded down or even stuck from time to time. It may work for a while but I'd put money that they would not last long term. 

You also know with lights, warning lights and the plow motor you will need plenty of juice ... What is the true kick in point from electric to gas? How often will this dog flip over? every pile stack? UGH ... I wouldn't want to be the first with my money.


----------

